# Grinder paint & hopper



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've just succeeded in buying a grinder. However, it is in need of a bit of TLC and could really do with a respray. So, the question is what is the most suitable paint? Would love to hear others experiences.

Also, does anybody have any idea if there is a small hopper that would fit a Eureka MDL? I know I could use a lens hood but I'd prefer a small hopper if possible.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Little bump. Would really appreciate some advice on both of these.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Coffeechap should be able to give you a steer on this - he's had loads of grinders painted with food grade paint (including my old Super Jolly... She was a beautiful thing, I miss her







)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what's possible... Better than new


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Superb result! The question remains, how is it achieved?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I prep my grinders myself, then get them professionally painted with food grade paint.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Didn't realise there was food grade paint, was thinking of using car stuff ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got mine done at a car bodyshop


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

If you don't mind my asking what did it cost? Did you dismantle the whole thing or just the easy bits and mask up the rest?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think it was 90 but I got a stripe done which pushed the price right up. Think it was 60 for a single colour including prep.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Jeebsy, love the orange stripe!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You could always take it right down and then polish!


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Dylan said:


> You could always take it right down and then polish!


Love that, will match my Classic. Does the Mazzer badge on the back come off to make it easier?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

koi said:


> Love that, will match my Classic. Does the Mazzer badge on the back come off to make it easier?


Nope, it's a pain.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Reallly? Mine came off no problem


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Interesting idea but i think I'll stick to a respray for now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Reallly? Mine came off no problem


Thinking back I guess I never tried very hard, and possibly just assumed it was not an easy job... how does it come off?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It just pops off with a little bit of leverage


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two wee metal prongs hold it on, you just gently prise it off.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

wish I had known that! I ended up getting paint stripper in the logo and now it needs repainting


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might have one if you need one?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A new badge?

That would save buying the paints... so I won't turn that offer down, thanks. Would the one I have be of any benefit to you?

I just slipped a kitchen knife behind it and it does indeed come off very easily ^_^


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No not really, let me check the used ones I have, am pretty sure I have a good one


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No problem, I'll keep it as a spare, I'm building my own cupboard of bits and bobs now


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Daren said:


> This is what's possible... Better than new


Hi Daren I see you have some kind of micro hopper on you SJ ... What is it and where can I get one?

Also thinking of striping and painting my SJ, just not sure what colour etc yet!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

longshaw said:


> Hi Daren I see you have some kind of micro hopper on you SJ ... What is it and where can I get one?
> 
> Also thinking of striping and painting my SJ, just not sure what colour etc yet!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Its the collapsible lens hood mod, very cheap to buy on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ON-SALE-58mm-3-Stage-Rubber-Lens-Hood-FOR-canon-ef-75-300mm-f-4-5-6-III-/201193222655?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item2ed80cf1ff


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Its the collapsible lens hood mod, very cheap to buy on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ON-SALE-58mm-3-Stage-Rubber-Lens-Hood-FOR-canon-ef-75-300mm-f-4-5-6-III-/201193222655?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item2ed80cf1ff


Cheers Dylan, got one in order now! I assume 58mm is correct?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

longshaw said:


> Cheers Dylan, got one in order now! I assume 58mm is correct?


Yea, I went through my old ebay purchases to check.

It doubles as a method of blowing out the grinds as well, after you have finished grinding you 'slap' the lens hood, and it collapses blowing air out of the exit chute and clearing caught grinds.


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Yea, I went through my old ebay purchases to check.
> 
> It doubles as a method of blowing out the grinds as well, after you have finished grinding you 'slap' the lens hood, and it collapses blowing air out of the exit chute and clearing caught grinds.


Awesome! I always struggle to purge grinds - normally use a paint brush


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

longshaw said:


> Awesome! I always struggle to purge grinds - normally use a paint brush


Its a very satisfying mod considering how cheap it is, the rubber bottom will 'stretch' over the neck of the Mazzer. This in combo with a paintbrush works a treat.


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Cheers, I love the grey, absolutely brilliant paint job by the way.

Are there any other cheap mods like this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

there are lots of mods that can be done to the sj for very little money, painting is not that difficult, i sand and prep mine then hand it over to people who really know how to paint, the metallic grey is a lovely colour.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

While we're on the subject does anybody have a source for a new transparent cylinder for the doser on the MDL?


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone knnow the size of screw and where to get replacement rubber feet? One of mines is missing the metal collar so slight wobble.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

For an SJ?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19134


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> No not really, let me check the used ones I have, am pretty sure I have a good one


Mister Coffeechap,

My Mazzer is missing its badge altogether - is there any way to persuade you to part with another of your spare badges? Even a crappy one would be an improvement!

Cheers,

NBN


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No big name! said:


> Mister Coffeechap,
> 
> My Mazzer is missing its badge altogether - is there any way to persuade you to part with another of your spare badges? Even a crappy one would be an improvement!
> 
> ...


I expect CC will have one for you, but I am more than happy to send you the one that I will have spare if not. Just needs a tiny bit of paint and it would be sparkers.


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

wow, that metallic grey SJ paint job is lovely...certainly got the mind whirring on the possibilities for when i get mine


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I expect CC will have one for you, but I am more than happy to send you the one that I will have spare if not. Just needs a tiny bit of paint and it would be sparkers.


Thanks for kind offer - PM sent


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally got around to spraying mine gloss black, however now need new feet and I've lost the adjustment rod!

Any more feet for sale?


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm coming to the end of a total sand down and prime/paint up of a Jolly.... I'll post some pics in a day or so.

It was going so well until the lacquer stage.... sand/wet sanding ever other coat and the finish was amazing with a metallic grey (inspired by SJ's like the one at the start of this thread).

I started applying the lacquer last night and gosh it runs compared to paint. I barely had one paint run that I had to sand... I was applying what I thought was a light lacquer coat and I have several runs that will need sanding back.... dammit.

I am fearful of sanding back to/through the pain at these patches, then struggling to re-spray paint over lacquer and having to sand the entire coat off. Such a PITA at the last stage!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yes the lacquer is a pain. Mine isn't perfect but you need to really look under bright lighting to notice the defects.


----------

